# The most important event in your life.



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2015)

What do you think has been the most important event in your life so far?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Finding out that I was a boy...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2015)

Please help me to understand. You weren't certain? What were your options? Animal, plant, mineral, alien? Oops, I forgot, I am the alien!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, women are from Venus...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2015)

Like to live dangerously, don't you? Wanna mess with a warrior mermaid? Oh you foolish, foolish man! Lol. Besides, we haven't as yet verified your species of origin. Hmmm. Very suspicious....just the sort of thing a shape shifting creature from the black lagoon would do. We Canadians have ways and means of dealing with creatures of that ilk. (always wanted to use that word).layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

A warrior mermaid?  Bring it on as I don't go near the water anymore...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2015)

Who said there was choice involved? How safe are you, really?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Be careful, some of my forebearers were whalers...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2015)

HaHaHaHa! Then we'll send the Selkies after you. They can assume human form and bring you to me. Mess with the best, drown with the rest.!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am quick with a harpoon and have an ample supply so, once again, bring it on.  Those silly creatures will have no chance...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

I asked my DH and he said 'marrying you'.    What a wise man he is!  

I would say the same, but the births of my sons and my granddaughters are also high on my list.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

The most important 2 things in my life were the death of my mother followed 3 years later by the birth of my daughter...both led me down roads that I would never have foreseen  in a million years


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

My marriage.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

The birth of my son is the most important event in my life in the most positive sense.  Many other events were significant, but are really just in the background.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 24, 2015)

Definitely my marriage. Having my children was definitely more life changing but the most important was my marriage. We always said that the kids would eventually go on to have their own lives and we would be stuck with each other so we better keep that relationship the most important thing in our lives. Worked out good so far....


----------



## AprilT (Mar 24, 2015)

Realizing I am the only person who gets to define me, who is responsible for my happiness, I don't remember the exact moment, but it was eventful to me.  It was has been one of the most important events to occur though there are equally as important events.  But without that moment, I might had ceased to exist, so, I think it's up there hovering at the top.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, April, that is an awesome answer!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2015)

I have no idea, there are too many milestones to settle on any one as THE most important.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2015)

I am still trying to remember what happened yesterday!!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 25, 2015)

Would say the birth of my children.  Each one such a precious gift.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

My most important milestone was graduating from high school.  This gave me freedom and self worth.  I knew I was responsible for the choices in my life. I went on to Nursing School after high school.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2015)

Two things stand out for me: the birth of my son, and the realization that it was ok to travel to the beat of a different drum. I was never going to be mainstream, but perhaps being empathetic was enough.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 25, 2015)

So far, the most important event in my life was being born.  Nothing else in my life would have happened if that one single event would have not taken place.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 26, 2015)

Where do I start , but thinking about it I would think it was me having the courage,of packing what I could into one suitcase and a pram ,for me and three young children and leaving  the place I was born, and raised to hopefully better my life, I left the town with a bus ticket and $2. Heading to a small town in S.A. where I knew I could get a seasonal job working in a canery, where fruit and vegtables were canned


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Not a single event for me but related events. Quitting my job, selling my car, giving notice on my apartment, selling or giving away the majority of my stuff and shipping the rest, and flying to the UK to marry the love of my life.


----------



## drifter (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm with Jim on this. I've had many events I thought were important, most proved to be ill advised and wrong headed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

So many life changing events it's hard to pick one as they all changed my life... Marriage (3 times)..  birth of children, divorce, widowhood, losing parents.. changing careers... on and on.


----------



## Kath (Mar 26, 2015)

Gee, QS!  I've been married 3 times too!  Those events were sure life-changing in one way or another.  Also of great significance was the birth of a daughter and a son.  Having some wonderful pets.  Finally getting an MBA degree at age 40.  Most negative was brain tumor which destroyed my pituitary gland...big life-changer!  But I try to stay focused on positive life events.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm also a 3 timer.  On my third, and final, DH now.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm also a 3 timer.  On my third, and final, DH now.



AS, others have used the letters DH, referring to their spouse, I'm not familiar with this abbreviation, what exactly does it stand for, I'm guessing dear husband? Also seen SO, which I suppose means significant other.  

I must commend you on your belief in marriage. After one or two, I'd be inclined to forget it and just live together without the legal document.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> AS, others have used the letters DH, referring to their spouse, I'm not familiar with this abbreviation, what exactly does it stand for, I'm guessing dear husband? Also seen SO, which I suppose means significant other.
> 
> I must commend you on your belief in marriage. After one or two, I'd be inclined to forget it and just live together without the legal document.



DH dear husband.  SO significant other.  OH other half.  

Living together was not an option with this marriage.  I'd never have been given a visa to live in the UK.  Besides, first marriage I was 18 and stupid. Second one in my early 30's was just a really bad choice.  I'd wised up by this marriage at 48.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks, AS, I don't have any opinion either way for what anyone chooses to do re marriage, nor am I questioning your choice. I think we make the right decisions for ourselves, even tho others might not understand the rationale.  I see that marriage can be the most practical decision and its not always based on a romantic notion. I hope I don't sound too jaded on this subject.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Thanks, AS, I don't have any opinion either way for what anyone chooses to do re marriage, nor am I questioning your choice. I think we make the right decisions for ourselves, even tho others might not understand the rationale.  I see that marriage can be the most practical decision and its not always based on a romantic notion. I hope I don't sound too jaded on this subject.



I don't care if people live together or not.  No big deal.  I could not be this man unless we were married - no visa.  Simple. And I liked that I was finally marrying somebody I actually loved.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2015)

The most important event in my life:
The day I envisioned death as a dark, unknown chasm, and finally realized, no plant, animal, or human being will live forever.
Strangely, this realization has given me a sense of freedom and serenity.


----------

